# Varmints Inc. pup diaphragm



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Been making a few diaphragm calls latley. Today I jumped out of my truck to harrass a couple of coyotes in a hay field. No vid but Ill post a sound clip, still need a lot of practice using these things : ),They are a blast to make though:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Great sound Mark! Very cool.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Awesome sounding ! Let us know when u have them for sale.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thats uncannily realistic, actually if you hadnt said it was a call; one could close their eyes and envision a pup doing just that. Good job! and post some prices as well as different sounds of the diaphrams you offer.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks guys : ) Ill have a couple howlers (which this was the pup howler) and a few distress calls. Different color and thickness of latex for each.

Heres a little series on my tiny Sweetpea open reed, blasting away at these same coyotes..I was just studying thier reactions to the calls, not intending to shoot them or anything.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd like to try a distress diaphragm as well as a howler when you get them ready.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Mark, I also would like a distress and a howler.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks guys, Ill let ya know when I get em where I want em. 
Mark


----------

